# driving licence validity



## buitenlander1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Dear all,

we return back to Dubai after 2 years of Europe; our driving licences are valid in nr of years but I wonder if it has to do with sponsor/company you work for also.

I will work for another company and is my driving licence still valid ?

Appreciate input,

Eric.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Your UAE driving licence is not linked to your work or sponsor - so providing it is still within date - you will be able to use it (once you have a valid UAE visa).
There is a bit of a grey area when you are going through the visa process as to whether you need to use licence from home country or UAE licence to drive here - this applies to both hire cars or your own car - so you need to be a bit careful until your visa is confirmed.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## buitenlander1 (Aug 24, 2014)

thanks Steve; we still have Hungarian ones so you mean when we apply for paperwork we show if asked for our Hungarian papers and only when visa we go back to our UAE ones?
We want to buy a car again so we push for getting our residences asap again.

Eric


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

buitenlander1 said:


> thanks Steve; we still have Hungarian ones so you mean when we apply for paperwork we show if asked for our Hungarian papers and only when visa we go back to our UAE ones? We want to buy a car again so we push for getting our residences asap again. Eric


Do you mean if you get stopped by the police?


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

International license is the only license valid in Dubai while not on a residence visa. Ps: With an international license, you are only allowed to drive a rental car, not a private car.

Once your residence visa is stamped, your existing Dubai license (provided it is not expired) will be valid again.

Its not the police that will make a fuzz when you drive a private car on a Dubai license whilst not being a resident, but the insurance company is the one that will not pay out when if you have an accident.....


----------



## buitenlander1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks all clear now. Appreciate this.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well my father has been non-resident from the UAE for several years now and he still has his Dubai license that he drives on when he comes here. We checked with the police and they said that it's fine. He even drives my car with no issues.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> He even drives my car with no issues.


...................... Until someone runs into your car with him driving. It is a bit of a grey area if you drive here on a UAE driving licence without a valid UAE residence visa - despite what the Police tell you.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Kayote (Nov 12, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> ...It is a bit of a grey area if you drive here on a UAE driving licence without a valid UAE residence visa - despite what the Police tell you.
> Cheers
> Steve


Agree with it being a grey area, was under the same understanding - but, a recent example of a similar situation ended with insurance paying out for the damage. They asked for the drivers valid license; EID request as turned down as he was on visit visa. 

Having said this, I would NOT want to try this again.


----------



## Marsellus (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi all - sorry to hijack the thread. Tried to use the search function to my best abilities.


We are planning to establish FZCO soon in Dubai.
If I am correct, because of establishment of FZCO we can receive residence visas and UAE ID's but to drive our own cars in Dubai we need UAE driver's license. 
Since we are from Switzerland we can exchange our driver's license, but does this mean they withhold the original license from the origin country or will they simply give an additional UAE license? I'm a bit scared that should I return to Switzerland they will be a bit reluctant to re-exchange the license, hence I'd rather just keep it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Marsellus said:


> Hi all - sorry to hijack the thread. Tried to use the search function to my best abilities.
> 
> 
> We are planning to establish FZCO soon in Dubai.
> ...


Hi,
If you are from a country that the UAE recognizes for driving licence exchange - you simply turn up at the RTA office with correct paperwork and they issue you with a UAE licence without keeping your original licence.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dubaiman45 (May 3, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If you are from a country that the UAE recognizes for driving licence exchange - you simply turn up at the RTA office with correct paperwork and they issue you with a UAE licence without keeping your original licence.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hello 
Do you think they could accept the transfer of the moroccan dl for french passport ?

Thank you


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

dubaiman45 said:


> Hello
> Do you think they could accept the transfer of the moroccan dl for french passport ?
> 
> Thank you


Er - no!


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

My friend who had been driving for 50 years, has American passport and Thai driving license. He had to take 20 lessons. In practicality, he probably took less, but paid the full 20. 

I am in the situation with no residence visa and a UAE license and my original TX license. I have been in two accidents, neither my fault. So it's a very real risk that I didn't know I was taking.


----------

